# Neu hier ohne vorwiessen



## ocsme (27. Okt 2014)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen guten Tag,

wie schwer zu erkennen ist bin ich neu hier 
Habe angefangen mit dem Informatik Studium bin im ersten Semester vom Beachler und dort lernen wir JAVA.
Aus diesem Grund hat es mich hier her verschlagen.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es sehr viel spaß machen kann Java zu programmieren doch derzeit ist alles für mich neu und sehr viel  

So das zu mir. Ich bin an sich ein fleißiges Kerlchen :rtfm: aber manchmal auch eine FAULE SAU :bae:

Wir haben schon etwas auf bekommen was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet 

Wir sollen einige mathematischen Formeln als minimale Java-Ausdrücke formulieren. *ganz ohne die Methoden der Klasse "Math."*

a) ax³+bx²+cx+d
b) a³-3a²b+3ab²-b³
c) 1/a + 2/a² + 3a³
d) -b + WURZEL(b²+6bc+9c²) / 2a <-Bruchstrich 

sry ich weiß leider nicht wie ich das ganze mit Symbolen darstellen kann im Forum  also das Wurzelzeichen oder die Bruchstriche etc.

Das war es erstmal von mir 

Liebe Grüße 
ocsme


----------



## Joose (27. Okt 2014)

ocsme hat gesagt.:


> Wir sollen einige mathematischen Formeln als minimale Java-Ausdrücke formulieren. *ganz ohne die Methoden der Klasse "Math."*
> 
> a) ax³+bx²+cx+d
> b) a³-3a²b+3ab²-b³
> ...



Habt ihr ein Beispiel bekommen?
Wo genau liegt das Problem? 

In Java kannst du eine Rechnung ganz einfach darstellen:


```
int a = 1;
int b = 2;

int c = a+b;
```

das entspricht "c = a+b"



ocsme hat gesagt.:


> sry ich weiß leider nicht wie ich das ganze mit Symbolen darstellen kann im Forum  also das Wurzelzeichen oder die Bruchstriche etc.



Ist so nicht möglich hier müsste man einfach die Klammern entsprechend setzen, dann sollte das allen Lesern klar sein (wenn man keine Klammern übersieht )


----------



## ocsme (27. Okt 2014)

Ein Beispiel haben wir nicht bekommen 
das schaut schon mal sehr einfach aus doch leider kann ich es jetzt nicht auf die Beispiele übertragen denn wie berechne ich denn dann die Wurzel? ohne die Funktion Math.

ax³ = int a
int x
x = ³
???? oh je wie soll das denn dann aussehen? aber ich glaube das wäre der korrekte Lösungsweg!

Des weiteren suche ich einstiges Lektüre für Java 
Hab jetzt mal von GalileoComputing Programmieren lernen mit Java was könnt ihr noch empfehlen


----------



## Joose (27. Okt 2014)

ocsme hat gesagt.:


> .... denn wie berechne ich denn dann die Wurzel? ohne die Funktion Math.



In der Mathematik kann man alles auf die 4 Grundrechnungsarten zurückführen. Siehe Wikipedia



ocsme hat gesagt.:


> ax³ = int a
> int x
> x = ³



Java hat eine feste Syntax anhand dessen der Code geschrieben werden muss.
Leider sind diese Zeilen falsch.

Hier eine weitere Seite mit Grundlagen


----------



## ocsme (27. Okt 2014)

Danke!
Leider bringt mich das ganze nicht weiter!

Derzeit frage ich mich ob ich das richtige tue ...

Nunja Danke.

LG


----------



## stg (27. Okt 2014)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> In der Mathematik kann man alles auf die 4 Grundrechnungsarten zurückführen



Nein, kann man nicht. Und streng genommen hat man (wie ganz allgemein auf Körpern) auch nur zwei Grundrechenarten. Subtraktion und Division sind ihrerseits schon wieder abgeleitete Operation.
[/klugs*****modus]

feif:


----------



## fhoffmann (27. Okt 2014)

Hallo,

in diesem speziellen Fall kannst du auf das Ziehen der Wurzel verzichten, wenn du dir die erste binomische Formel ins Gedächtnis rufst.
Außerdem solltest du zunächst versuchen, die Teilaufgaben a), b) und c) zu lösen.

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## ocsme (29. Okt 2014)

Werde es morgen mit mehreren Leuten machen ...
Danke schon mal 

LG


----------

